# Vietato ai diversamente ironici



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Ho cazzeggiato tutto il giorno sul forum e devo dire che eravamo tutti abbastanza Kreti.
Si è spaziato (svaccando argomenti a tutto spiano) dai maniaci che fanno vedere l'uccello con descrizione delle reazioni(terrorizzate ovviamente) di noi forumiste, ai culi prensili (ovvero quelli che tendono ad inglobare con le chiappe ogni genere di mutanda comprese quelle contenitive), alle reazioni ai guardoni di quando eravamo giovani e si scopava in macchina.
Insomma...il livello dei nostri interventi è stato questo.
Da esserne fieri proprio.

Meno male che nessun "forestiero" ha aperto un 3d del tipo
_Aiuto-sono stata tradita da mio marito che si scopa mia madre e mi voglio ucidere, _perchè sarebbe stato un bagno di sangue.
Non subito.
Subito avremmo risposto in modo serio.
Tipo:

*Matraini*
Il cazzo piace tutte. Anche a tua madre.
*Tebe.*
Quoto Matra aggiungendo. Fatti suo padre. 
*Sbriciolata*
E' dura,è davvero dura. Da quanto l'hai scoperto? Questa storia so già mi farà irritare i serpenti... 
*Stermy*
ahahahahah che minchione de marito che c'hai...con tù madre...ma che è...becchino?hahahahahahahh
*Conte*
Ma dei su...finiscila con sta pecola. Rimane tutto in famiglia no? Ti racconto di quella volta che c'era una carriola piena di fritole usate...
*Lothar*
Ma cosa ti sei sposata, un invornito? Immodestamente uomini come me..Conte, lo sai che domani motel con la figlia del...
*Minerva.*
Uccidere con due c

Poi ci avrebbe preso la cretinite a tutti e saremmo finiti a "parlare" di pipini (successo), defibrillatori del cuore multiuso "vibro" (successo) e altre amenità porno-kreti del genere.
Insomma.
Di là oggi non sembrava un sito sul tradimento.
Era un gran bordello dove pure i fedeli broccolavano in maniera abbastanza sfacciata (tranne Ballerino ovviamente. Era in chiesa che provava sul pulpito Jesus Christ superstar. Ci ha avvertito la colomba della pace) e pure Ultimo era particolarmente in forma tanto da stringere una fratellanza con Kid.
Fratellanza sui culi grandi  mi sembra..ma non ricordo bene...

Ma non volevo scrivere di questo porca miseria. Ci sputtaniamo già abbastana da soli di là senza che lo scriva pure qui.
Volevo scrivere che Manager oggi...
Gli ho mandato una mail ufficiale ma non troppo, in cui gli chiedevo un "favore" lavorativo per alcuni documenti e poteva farlo solo lui.
..._avrei bisogno anche di un altro favore ma per quello aspetto.
Non vorrei tu ti sentissi usato._

Ha risposto dopo poco.

_La cosa che mi hai chiesto è fatta.
....ed è sempre un piacere riuscire a soddisfarti...non appena ne ho la possibilità...._

e io.
_Attento..._
Lui
_...ragazza pericolosa..._

Non ho più risposto.

Non posso trombare, maledizione.
Tra l' altro Minerva oggi mi ha fatto pure venire un dubbio tanto che ho chiamato il gine.
-Ciao...ma non ricordo..niente sesso per quanto?15 giorni vero?-
-Fai 20..-
-20?-



Minchia un inferno in terra.
Io so già.
Lo so già che avrò gli ormoni grossi come delle astronavi. Proprio perchè non posso scopare. il Tebe cervello ragiona in modo strano davanti alla frase "Non puoi farlo". E non solo per quanto il riguarda il sesso. Ma su tutto.
Venti giorni.
Senza pipino.
Venti.
Giorni.
Di cui almeno una parte con il pannolone.
Venti.
Giorni.
Ok.
Va tutte bene.
Tutto bene.


Il mio nuovo look


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dai Tebina regola l'ormone... pensa che dopo il parto sono 40...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

look magnifico

il mio nucleo bisex si sta erotizzando a dismisura......


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

te l'avevo detto che erano 20:mrgreen:
efficace interpretazione dei caratteri nelle risposte...la conizzazione ti rende lucida


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt2627 ha detto:
			
		

> te l'avevo detto che erano 20:mrgreen:
> efficace interpretazione dei caratteri nelle risposte...*la conizzazione ti rende lucida*


No! E' la maria!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt2626 ha detto:
			
		

> look magnifico
> 
> il mio nucleo bisex si sta erotizzando a dismisura......


Chiara smettila subito. Ti ricordo che ho gli ormoni mostro e il mio nucleo maschio funziona benissimo.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2625 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dai Tebina regola l'ormone... *pensa che dopo il parto sono 40..*.


:scared:...........sono raccapricciata...mi sarebbe caduta la guest star.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Maggio 2012)

chiappe prensili :rotfl:

hai una fantasia fuori del comune :up:


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (23 Maggio 2012)

Ecco ... sono stato assente un paio di giorni e guarda cosa succede !!

E poi ... Tebe ... ma che avatar hai messo ???  
Che fine hanno fatto i tacchi 12 e le manette ??? :triste: 

Così mi crolla un mito ...


----------



## Cattivik (23 Maggio 2012)

Ma niente niente niente... o è vietato l'accesso solo al pipino?

Su su Tebe... sai quante cose si possono fare....

Na belal partita a scopone scentifico 

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2655 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco ... sono stato assente un paio di giorni e guarda cosa succede !!
> 
> E poi ... Tebe ... ma che avatar hai messo ???
> Che fine hanno fatto i tacchi 12 e le manette ??? :triste:
> ...


Sono in evoluzione. Sono nel mio periodo "voglia di sangue"


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2656 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma niente niente niente... o è vietato l'accesso solo al pipino?
> 
> Su su Tebe...* sai quante cose si possono fare*....
> 
> ...


Catty, quando prendi una piccola pausa dalla bistecca, pensa un attimino al perchè del mio blog dall'altra parte........


----------



## Cattivik (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2661 ha detto:
			
		

> Catty, quando prendi una piccola pausa dalla bistecca, pensa un attimino al perchè del mio blog dall'altra parte........


Mons... spiegami... il blog serve a Tebe....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2665 ha detto:
			
		

> Mons... spiegami... il blog serve a Tebe....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Cattivik


E' un po' come giocare a scacchi: bosogna sempre guardare molto avanti :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2665 ha detto:
			
		

> Mons... spiegami... il blog serve a Tebe....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Cattivik


e bè?
Son ripetente e una ciofeca sui soffocotti.
Voglio imparare!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2678 ha detto:
			
		

> e bè?
> Son ripetente e una ciofeca sui soffocotti.
> Voglio imparare!



Già, e gli esami sono a meno di una settimana!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2683 ha detto:
			
		

> Già, e gli esami sono a meno di una settimana!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Zona ospedale allora....:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2685 ha detto:
			
		

> Zona ospedale allora....:mrgreen:


La zona parrebbe averla già scelta Dark, io non mi pronuncio


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2678 ha detto:
			
		

> e bè?
> Son ripetente e una ciofeca sui soffocotti.
> Voglio imparare!


senti... io due dritte te le dò ma solo se ti applichi su Mattia. Se ti devi applicare su magnager lascio. Non per motivi etici. E' che anche la migliore delle tecniche non fa miracoli.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Signorina, torni in aula e parli rivolta a tutta la classe e si muova, che qui facciamo notte.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2693 ha detto:
			
		

> senti... io due dritte te le dò ma solo se ti applichi su Mattia. Se ti devi applicare su magnager lascio. Non per motivi etici. *E' che anche la migliore delle tecniche non fa miracoli.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Non è vero! manager ce l'ha sempre durissimo!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

